# Question on what to do



## loud (May 18, 2018)

Hello, everyone. I'm very new here, so I apologise if I don't know what to do
I have a* 5 week old* lutino budgie, called lemon, that keeps on leaving the cage. The mother keeps on attacking them. 
I'm really confused on what is happening.
I'm not sure what to do. 
Can a 5 week old baby eat normal seeds? 
What should I do? 
Should I put them in a separate cage?
Please reply ASAP
Help!:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Is the father around? I'm unsure as to how well a 5 week old should be eating, but the mother needs to be separated from the babies and the father can take over feeding as long as all the babies are over 3 weeks old.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Jesus and :welcome: to the forums

You don't have any breeding experience, correct?

This is why it's very important to research everything about budgies before allowing them to breed. Even if mating occurred, there are many ways to discourage breeding as well as egg-laying.

You need to put the mother in a separate cage by herself and let the father take over the rearing of the chicks. The mother is aggressive because she's trying to start a new clutch of eggs, which you need to discourage immediately.

Put her in her own cage, arranged differently and in a different room to throw her out of the breeding mood. The father will continue caring for the chicks at this time.

How many chicks are there? What diet are they on?

Please be sure to read through _ALL_ the Breeding Budgies stickies and articles, in addition to browsing the rest of the forums.

Please keep us updated on how things go!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Starling Wings has given you excellent advice.

If the chick is five weeks old already, you should have done all the research required before this point in time.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-breeding/103614-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html

Aggression Toward Chicks and What to Do

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good detailed posts above. Please follow the advice. We ask that you read through all of the Stickies in the breeding section, as well as other sections such as general, behavior, and healthcare. Also the links provided by FaeryBee. 

Please read thoroughly through the website. We have a great educational resource here. Keep us posted!


----------

